

Show HN: Tweetsheets – Twitter directly from within Google Docs - andreasklinger
http://die.socialisten.at/2012/08/tweetsheets-twitter-directly-from-within-google-docs/

======
ConstantineXVI
Apps Script seems to be capable of quite a bit more than the name suggests.
Wouldn't expect it to have a full UI toolkit and designer, hosted memcache, or
SQL access[0].

(In the docs, Google seems to dance around ever calling the language
"JavaScript" but I can't find any reason it wouldn't be. Anyone know anything
on that?)

[0] <https://developers.google.com/apps-script/defaultservices> PS: naturally
most of the "core" Apps services are exposed as well

~~~
codeka
On the overview page(1) they explicitly call it "a JavaScript cloud scripting
language". As far as I know, there's no practical difference between Apps
Script and JavaScript (except one runs on the server and one runs in the
browser).

(1): <https://developers.google.com/apps-script/overview>

------
dotBen
Here's another awesome Google Doc in this area: A Google Spreadsheet that will
harvest all tweets containing a given search string.

The code is interesting, and I had no idea Google Docs had the equivalent of
CRON:

<http://mashe.hawksey.info/2012/01/twitter-archive-tagsv3/>

------
andreasklinger
posting on behalf of my colleague jollife[1] who can't publish on HN because
his account is "too young"? Is there any way around this?

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.org/user?id=jollife>

~~~
tgrass
Using the same computer? Try clearing cookies.

------
vj44
Or you can do the same right from MS Excel (in Python) using DataNitro:
[http://mit.edu/~victorj/www/blog/2012/08/06/Twitter-
reader-i...](http://mit.edu/~victorj/www/blog/2012/08/06/Twitter-reader-in-
Excel-with-Python-and-DataNitro/)

------
nollidge
Are Apps scripts run in browser or on the server? Because this could be used
as a Twitter proxy for anyone whose network filters for Twitter.com but not
docs.google.com.

Or, for that matter, data from any other blocked website...

EDIT: wording

------
nmcfarl
We use a Google Spreadsheet as a buffer for our tweets at work, hacking the
’sheet to post would be an awesome addition - and not one I’d’ve ever thought
of.

This is a cool hack - and one that will make my co-workers lives a bit
simpler.

------
sit12
I dont get the "authorize" option in Run. It just says "running my function."
Am I missing something?

------
darkstalker
Didn't know that a google document could connect to internet services, very
nice.

------
jnazario
hilarity, and thanks for showing me that apps script is worth looking at.

------
subnet
crazy :)

